# Cherry red Shrimp hidding and not really eating all the time



## Mattyshrimp (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi﻿*new to shrimp keeping.* I have 4* Red cherry shrimp, i g﻿ot them 2 days ago.* When I fist put them in they werr pretty active.* 2 M 2 F.* Water parameters amonia 0 water temp 22/24 degrees aqua clear filter 30 (i have 20 gallon tank planted) with air stones and filter on high 24/7.* I also have 2 nerite snails tha5 are thriving.

So 1 M and 1 F still eat alot and move around enough.* My other F And M just hide in the same spot for hours on end sometimes not even eating.* The M hides under driftwood and the﻿*F in a tall ant at the*base but she like to be facing the substrate. Is this normal? I see them move*here and there and eating when out but*like mentioned they like to hide and not move for hours sometimes.

Its like theyre full and arent hungry so they just*chill.* The other two ate almosy always eating when visible which is way more often then the 2 that hide.

Im kinda super stressed any adv﻿ice or help is appreciated*


----------



## Black Pearl (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd say, don't stress, you can't do anything anyway. Could be the inactive ones are simply old, or came up with a "cold". The other pair is active, so water has to be fine. I claim dibs on the first culling when they over grow the tank, if I'm right!


----------



## Mattyshrimp (Jul 30, 2018)

Black Pearl said:


> I'd say, don't stress, you can't do anything anyway. Could be the inactive ones are simply old, or came up with a "cold". The other pair is active, so water has to be fine. I claim dibs on the first culling when they over grow the tank, if I'm right!


I will def let you know when that happens, right now one of my black and blye rilis is Berried &#128578;


----------



## Black Pearl (Dec 27, 2011)

Is that like a zillion eggs in her belly? She's gorgeous! Is she moving at all? Do you have an emergency "tanklet" to save the young?


----------



## Black Pearl (Dec 27, 2011)

Did you check the posts in the Shrimp section?


----------



## Mattyshrimp (Jul 30, 2018)

Black Pearl said:


> Is that like a zillion eggs in her belly? She's gorgeous! Is she moving at all? Do you have an emergency "tanklet" to save the young?


Yes it sure is , theres about 20-30 eggs, She is doing really well! Swimming eating and keeps rotating her eggs &#128521;


----------

